
Follow the Bitcoin: Wikileaks - santisiri
https://medium.com/@DemocracyEarth/follow-the-bitcoin-wikileaks-f2218dece347
======
draw_down
> [Wikileaks] has been the most influential actor during the US 🇺🇸 2016
> presidential election

As they say, citation needed.

~~~
santisiri
That's what the first chart in the article showing twitter conversations
throughout all of 2016 regarding the election aims to prove.

